# Pineapple!!



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

When we got Ted, we started noticing that he was sometimes eating his poop  this is disgusting to us but through reading up I found it to be quite common in dogs!  anyway he then started trying to eat other dog/cat/animal poop that he came across out on walks, now I was getting worried...
But I read on here somewhere about adding some pineapple to his food, so I've done that for 2 days now and ... Wow what a difference! he used to follow me when we disposed of his poo as though "that is mine and where are you putting it as I want it!!" 
But since adding the pineapple, he now runs in the opposite direction and doesn't want anything to do with it 
Let's hope and fingers crossed this carries on, I will continue to put pineapple in for a bit, and also monitor what he's like out on walks and hope it's put him off animal poop altogether 
OK now to work on the nipping, biting, jumping, digging up my garden etc etc etc.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really interesting, Dudley never had the habit of his own, still occasionally eats horse poo but we don't see it often enough to worry about it, good advise if others have the same problem though.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has never eaten poo thank goodness cause I think I would vomit Did you tell your vet about it?? Maybe something is lacking in his diet?? I never heard of the pineapple thing but think that is pretty neat!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So glad it's working I'm sure it'll break the habit. Raw feeders often advocate eating the poo of grass feeders yum ... So on that basis I used to let Wilf eat it ..until he was sick yuk not allowed anymore x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Not heard of the pineapple deterrent before...how does it work? Does it make their poo taste yucky (as if it didn't before...?!?!?!) or does it work in a different way? Just curious as ours don't eat their own poo, but are rather partial to a cat poop or two, eek:) and also eat horse poo all the time (in the fields where we walk them.) Although I'm not keen on them eating the horse poo, I'm less bothered by that as I had heard it's not too bad for them, but the cat poo.....  really turns my stomach and it CAN'T be good for them, so if there's a way to put them off I'd be more than interested to hear how the pineapple works. 

Oh yes, one other thing, do you give fresh or canned or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Not heard of the pineapple deterrent before...how does it work? Does it make their poo taste yucky (as if it didn't before...?!?!?!) or does it work in a different way? Just curious as ours don't eat their own poo, but are rather partial to a cat poop or two, eek:) and also eat horse poo all the time (in the fields where we walk them.) Although I'm not keen on them eating the horse poo, I'm less bothered by that as I had heard it's not too bad for them, but the cat poo.....  really turns my stomach and it CAN'T be good for them, so if there's a way to put them off I'd be more than interested to hear how the pineapple works.
> 
> Oh yes, one other thing, do you give fresh or canned or doesn't it matter?


Hi I just brought a tin of the Asda 'green' cheapest tin of pineapple chunks in juice about 30p i think! and added a few chunks to his dried food, chopped up with a very small amount of juice. He loved it and ate it all up and looked for more! 
As I understand it, the pineapple tastes very good going in but makes the poop taste absolutely disgusting if they try to eat it, which by Ted's reaction is what must have happened, as he won't go near it now!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

That's brilliant to hear it worked so well, I know there have been others on here who have had the same problem; MUCH better than using one of the commercially produced repellents!  Sadly not much help to me in stopping mine eating cat-poo, unless I can convince all cat-owners in the vicinity to start feeding their cats pineapple chunks.....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Worth a shot Ali  let us know how you get on lol x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have heard of the pineapple theory before, my two haven't eaten their poo thankfully, although Ralph has been partial to sheep poo in the field......
I wonder if i can get the sheep to eat pineapple hmmmmm? .....


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> That's brilliant to hear it worked so well, I know there have been others on here who have had the same problem; MUCH better than using one of the commercially produced repellents!  Sadly not much help to me in stopping mine eating cat-poo, unless I can convince all cat-owners in the vicinity to start feeding their cats pineapple chunks.....


LOL..... trying to imagine you doing just that! 

We also have a lot of cats in our area, some of which love to climb up the front of my sports car and sleep on the soft top  so unhappy about the scratches let alone leaving their deposits in my garden too! ( 
Ted will bark at them if he sees them but they usually visit in the dead of night!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe we could convince manufacturers of all animal foods to add pineapple? In the winter Rufus enjoys poopsicles from a wide variety of species as my sister has a farm. On the same note why hasn't anyone invented dog cologne that to canines has the lovely essence of dead snake or fish and to us smells floral?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Maybe we could convince manufacturers of all animal foods to add pineapple?


Now THAT'S a fab idea! :iagree:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought the cologne was very amusing but very apt....especially for a freshly groomed dog who really doesn't want to smell freshly groomed ...made me chuckle x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, interesting great piece of advice. I wonder if I should feed the cat pineapple then Seymour won't be tempted to eat the cats poo...hmmm ...


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

If only pineapple stopped them eating cats poo!! I still haven't found a cure for Nellies revolting habit...even a warning shot into the air from an empty air rifle (I promise no cats were harmed) hasn't scared them off. So I'm still out running around the garden at 6 am in my pj's trying to get there before Nellie does. 

Glad the pineapple helped Ted to stop eating his own poo though


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> If only pineapple stopped them eating cats poo!! I still haven't found a cure for Nellies revolting habit...even a warning shot into the air from an empty air rifle (I promise no cats were harmed) hasn't scared them off. So I'm still out running around the garden at 6 am in my pj's trying to get there before Nellie does.
> 
> Glad the pineapple helped Ted to stop eating his own poo though


Thx, and i'm sure he's had his fair share of the cats too! as they use our raised flower bed as their toilet and i have spent this morning putting up old bits of gate we had to stop him getting into it!!!!
it's hard being one step in front of a puppy all the time


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have five cats. Another product that needs to be invented is dog breath freshener that can hide the lovely scent of cat poo! In our old house we replaced a vent in the furnace room door with a cat flap so they could be fed on the floor in there and we also kept the litter box in there. Now we have to feed them up on counters and Rufus often has tell tale flecks of cat litter on his nose!


----------

